# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  خطای REQUEST DENIED مپ گوگل

## a7shah7

سلام من مپ گوگلی نوشتم مشکلی تو لوکال ندارم .
مویع آنلاین کار کردن API گرفتم جواب هم میده اما موقع بدست اوردن فاصله میان دو نقطه خطای REQUEST DENIED میده مشکل از کجا میتونه باشه؟؟


      <script type="text/javascript" src="http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/js?key= AIzaSyDfXYHXLsCzS5nnUVit8bq_xtZrJZDhS4c&callback=i  nitMap&sensor=false&amp;language=fa"></script>

----------

